# Pellewensis (spotted tree monitor)



## Funkstaa (Jun 24, 2010)

I've been googling and looking through threads for the last few days as I was looking at buying a yellow spotted monitor, but am thinking I can't find much info and it's too big to start off with for my first monitor - still haven't 100% decided though...
I have come across the spotted tree monitor and really like the look of it but can't find any for sale :cry: 
Are they hard to find?...and what sort of price range would I be looking at?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

scalaris monitors can be hard to find and theres not too many of the pellewensis form around yet but if you find one the price ranges from around $600 upwards


----------



## Bushfire (Jun 24, 2010)

If you are in NSW you wont be allowed them as a first monitor but can if you live in QLD.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jun 25, 2010)

If it's your first monitor, I'd stay away from many of the larger species (especially Panoptes) and opt for something more managable, like Ackies or Gillens. Gillens are a personal favourite as they're very active (and entertaining), hardy and show no aggression toward cage mates (or keepers).


----------



## Funkstaa (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's ...I think I've decided to wait until I have a bit more experience to have a bigger monitor.
I really like the look of the spotted tree monitor but the viv I'm going to use isn't that tall so I don't think it's suitable 
I want something that's not overly common, but not impossible to find, I'm at the point with my collection where I want to start to get some jaw droppers, not just the first thing I find.
The viv I'm going to build is aprox 5 foot by 2 foot - I'm hopless at measurements so that's a rough guess : p , it's basiacally the bottom section of my turtles stand turned into a viv as it's massive and a waste of space...
What would be suited to that size that's not overly common?


----------



## Aslan (Jun 25, 2010)

*Funkstaa* - Many small Monitors are becoming more and more difficult to get your hands on - Ackies are just about the only common-ish ones still around.

You would have absolutely no problem keeping _scalaris_ in a 5x2x2, in fact, I would just about call those dimensions ideal.

Another option would be _tristis_, there are some top looking morphs around. My personal favourite are _gilleni_, they are brilliant captives...


----------



## Funkstaa (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Aslan, If they are suitable for that size I'm on a mission to find some,I do like the gilleni aswell but how common are they?...If anyone knows of anyone with some available or becoming available pretty please pm me


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jun 25, 2010)

a 4 feet aquariium is perfect for scallaris. it is not absolutely necessary for them to climb. i stopped putting branches in my tanks, because these little houdinies always found a way of getting out. lost 2 valuable females.. threre are a few young "pells " came onto the market about 1 year ago. hopefully they will breed un a year or so....scallaris are my favs.. not large, burt not too small


----------

